# From Carpet to Engineered Hardwood in a Weekend



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

So, last Friday night, I decided it was (finally) time to rip out the temporary carpet in the master bedroom (and adjoining walk-through closet), and replace it with the "steal of a deal" engineered hardwood I had sitting in the basement.
The house is only 3 years old, but when we were at the flooring stage, we were unsure of what we wanted in the master bedroom so we actually put in 16-year-old carpet we scavenged from a relative who was re-doing their floor at the time. I know... it sounds pretty umm... "thrifty" to put used carpet in a brand new 4,200 sf luxury home, but it did serve us well while we decided what we really wanted in there.
About 2 years ago, I found about a thousand square feet of engineered, quartersawn wenge at a flooring auction. No one there (but me) had any clue what it was worth. I stole it at 50 cents a square foot, while the oaks and maples were going for 3 to 7 bucks! I priced my wenge out the next day at $25-$30 a square foot 

Long story shortened...

Saturday was spent ripping out the 275 square feet of (now) 19-year-old carpet and the 3-year-old underlay (which I'll probably give to the Habitat Re-Store) and pouring out some "self leveling" floor leveling compound. NOTE* Mix that stuff up WATERY! It'll STILL start to set up in about 3 minutes!

Sunday was spent laying down the subfloor - I tried a new (to my town) product called SuperPly. Check it out at superply.com - I liked it.

(Canadian) Thanksgiving Monday was spent laying the floor - It went down just like nailing regular hardwood, but with a special nailer, designed to shoot serrated cleats instead of flooring staples (and with a lower profile for the thinner product).

I hope you like the pics - Feel free to ask any questions, although I'll have limited internet access the weekend of Oct 16-17.


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

A few more pics, including a "before & after" shot.


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Is the superply the stuff with the nail markings on it that went on over the subfloor as an underlayment? Does your new floor require an underlayment or was the subfloor in rough shape? I found this site http://www.mckillican.com/green/products/construction-materials/superply-by-roseburg/default.aspx which lists superply as an "exterior sanded plywood panel" It lists overlay applications but neither underlayment nor subfloor are listed as applications. I don't think it will have a negative impact on your floor project but it may have been more money than you needed to spend. 

The floor looks very nice though I will say that.


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

That looks amazing sir! Nice job!


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

Whoops! My Bad! SurePly, not superply.... http://www.sureply.com/ ...and thanks for the compliments, guys


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

You got wenge for 50 cents a square foot! Man, what a deal that was.

I should warn you though...if some old white haired guy is seen skulking around your place late at night with prybars in hand...

Seriously, that is one beautiful looking job. :thumbsup:

Do you have any other projects that you are going to take on anytime soon?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, what a difference! It's beautiful.

Is this your first experience at putting down a wood floor?


----------



## Polywanna (Oct 22, 2010)

Beautiful Job! What did you use for your leveling compound?


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

*cocobolo*... coming from a master like you, that's quite a compliment.. Thank you!  re: the price, I know... I pretty much stole it at an auction... not a single soul in the room, including the auctioneer, had a CLUE what it was worth. He even said into the microphone "wingy..wingee..what is this stuff? Are these 'seconds'?" (yay for me!)

I've been away for a couple of weeks, but once I get back home, here's my list... pretty much in order of priority: 

Baseboards.

Home management (computer station) area cabinetry with a concrete desktop (this will be my first "concrete counter top" project).

Built-in "cabinet" in front room.

Concrete counter top for the "bondo station" (the wife's make-up counter in the ensuite). The cabinet is in, but the top is now a temporary sheet of plywood.

Doing "something" with the tv/fireplace wall.

Concrete counter with integrated sinks in the ensuite.

Concrete kitchen island.

Replace laminate kitchen counter top with concrete... all 42 linear feet of it!

*gma2rjc*... Thanks! _Unfortunately_, this was not my first time laying floor. i say "unfortunately" because it just KILLS my back! My complete, previous floor-laying experience is:

650 sf of IKEA laminate in a townhouse back in 1999 or 2000.

2000 sf of unfinished 1"x6" T&G fir (which I filled, sanded & finished with a beautiful teak stain) in my next house around 2002.

1000 sf of pre-finished 3/4" Russian birch in my current home; unfortunately, we had a hot water pipe burst, and we're currently living in a hotel for 2 weeks (1 more to go) while it's being completely replaced. Thank God for insurance!

*Polywanna*... Thank you! I'm sorry I can't remember the exact name, but it was something like "Quick level" for around $40 a bag at H.Depot. I think I still have a bit left... I'll check when I get back in the house and re-post it here.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

MisterPG said:


> *cocobolo*... coming from a master like you, that's quite a compliment.. Thank you!  re: the price, I know... I pretty much stole it at an auction... not a single soul in the room, including the auctioneer, had a CLUE what it was worth. He even said into the microphone "wingy..wingee..what is this stuff? Are these 'seconds'?" (yay for me!)
> 
> I've been away for a couple of weeks, but once I get back home, here's my list... pretty much in order of priority:
> 
> ...


Wow! You're going to be one busy boy!

If the rest of your production is anywhere near as nice as that floor, we're all in for a treat.

Keep us posted as you go...thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## PTP (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi MisterPG, 
Just wanted to say great find on the Wenge! It completely transformed the room. The company I work for (Patriot Timber Products) imports hardwoods and panel products. The 4x4 underlayment you used for your project - SurePly® (www.sureply.com) is one of the panel products that we import. We wanted to know if you would give us permission to possibly post your pictures on our website, www.PatriotTimber.com. If so, please e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks for your time!


----------



## longshanks (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work Mr PG! Your house looks like a masterpiece. I've never done any flooring, and I had a close look at all your photos. Looks good and level to me... Good to see that another northerner is keeping themselves busy despite the -20C.


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice results, great work :thumbsup:


----------

